# NBD - Dingwall NG2



## xwmucradiox (Jun 4, 2015)

I play guitar in a grind band called The Heads Are Zeros. Live I use a baritone and split my signal with an octave pedal into two rigs. It sounds ridiculous. But in the studio I play 'real' bass parts for clarity and a wider sound. On the last two The Heads Are Zeros records I recorded all the bass parts with a Fender American Standard P bass. It worked pretty damn well for CGCF, but when that low string had to go down to GGCF for songs where the guitar is tuned GGCFAD, it was a very difficult task. Even with a very heavy string and controlled picking it was very sloppy and undefined. I needed something much longer scale to handle the low tuning and parts in our new songs. 

Thats where this guy comes in. I was a little nervous about quality as I couldn't try one out and the wait was long. These all sell before they're built essentially and the wait on this guy was about 6 months. I read some reviews and took the leap and after playing it for a while over the last few days I am completely astounded. The Chinese LTD baritone I just got as a tour backup is complete garbage but this bass rivals the USA Fender, a Pedulla, and an Alembic I once had in terms of build quality, playability, tone, and feel. Its just incredibly well made. It sounds fantastic with a Darkglass pre and my tests thus far in AEADG tell me it will handle another step lower incredibly well. 

One feature I haven't heard anyone mention about these is the edge of the fretboard. The neck is actually wider than the fretboard is and the result is a rather extreme rolled edge feel. I've not played any other Dingwall basses so I dont know if this is standard for them but I've never seen it on another instrument. My guess is it was either a design request by Nolly to give the 5th string more buffer zone if he uses that string for any tapping stuff. With a lot of instruments you'll get some annoying muting if you rest your thumb on the edge of the fretboard for stability. This design really helps avoid that. It could also be a way around the typical sharp edge on Chinese instruments fretboards, which would require a lot of labor to roll over for more comfort. 

Overall I am extremely impressed though. The feel of the neck is on par with very high end instruments. All the hardware is USA hipshot stuff. The Darkglass preamp is very flexible and really makes dialing in cutting power simple. Its rare that I see a piece of signature gear that really has anything unique going on but this bass is top notch. Highly recommended if you need to tune lower than a standard scale bass or even a 35" model will allow.


----------



## russmuller (Jun 4, 2015)

HNGD!!!! I'm waiting for the UPS guy to bring mine! Looks great!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 4, 2015)

can't wait to try the NG and the Combustion next month when they come into L&M

tried the Afterburner and effing loved it, especially good coming from a guy who is mainly a guitar player, these basses almost play like longer scale guitars than basses, but sound so deep and rich and clear

if i like the combustion or nolly i might go with one of those, but for now the AB1 reigns supreme on my big WANT list, after the B7K that is


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 4, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> can't wait to try the NG and the Combustion next month when they come into L&M
> 
> tried the Afterburner and effing loved it, especially good coming from a guy who is mainly a guitar player, these basses almost play like longer scale guitars than basses, but sound so deep and rich and clear
> 
> if i like the combustion or nolly i might go with one of those, but for now the AB1 reigns supreme on my big WANT list, after the B7K that is



I went with the NG2 because of the pickup configuration and Darkglass pre. I really wanted the series humbucker sound and I didn't think the Combustion would have the same tone with the wider pickup spread.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 4, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> I went with the NG2 because of the pickup configuration and Darkglass pre. I really wanted the series humbucker sound and I didn't think the Combustion would have the same tone with the wider pickup spread.



no it wouldn't be the same, expecially with the darkglass pre

but .... me, even the passive AB in series is effing badass


----------



## narad (Jun 4, 2015)

Awesome bass but siiiiiick pedalboard. And _science_ amps? Never heard of them before.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 4, 2015)

narad said:


> Awesome bass but siiiiiick pedalboard. And _science_ amps? Never heard of them before.



Everything in that picture can be one rig if I use it with guitar. The board on the bass cab generates an octave-down signal like I use in my band. For actual bass I just plug into the small board and then the bottom head and it goes to the mesa 6x10. 

Science is a Washington-based one-man shop. Dude makes incredibly killer heads used by bands like Loma Prieta and Full of Hell. The top head is a Marshall-style aggressive high gain channel switcher and the bottom head is a 200-watt guitar/bass head with an option for a ton of gain. After 15 years these are the best heads I have come across!

Science Amplification


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice bass! I own 2 x ABZ6 and Dingwall basses are hands down great.

Love your band. I remember checking out All The Men I Love Are Dead last year and it was class. The world needs more.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks man!


----------



## narad (Jun 5, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Everything in that picture can be one rig if I use it with guitar. The board on the bass cab generates an octave-down signal like I use in my band. For actual bass I just plug into the small board and then the bottom head and it goes to the mesa 6x10.
> 
> Science is a Washington-based one-man shop. Dude makes incredibly killer heads used by bands like Loma Prieta and Full of Hell. The top head is a Marshall-style aggressive high gain channel switcher and the bottom head is a 200-watt guitar/bass head with an option for a ton of gain. After 15 years these are the best heads I have come across!
> 
> Science Amplification



Awesome - I checked them out not expecting much, but it looks really interesting and the wiring is incredibly clean!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 5, 2015)

narad said:


> Awesome - I checked them out not expecting much, but it looks really interesting and the wiring is incredibly clean!



Alex also delivers an amp in about 6 weeks which is incredibly fast for a one-man shop. His prices are reasonable too. 

I think traditional amps like these are an outlier in the SS.org scene where everyone is constantly pushing for an extremely gated and tight AxeFX tone through monitors but I really enjoy playing heavy music through real amps and cabs. Its a lot more satisfying to stack 4x12s at a show than set up a PA and mixer for your guitar rig


----------



## asher (Jun 5, 2015)

Gorgeous, gorgeous bass. Really awesome setup there too!

Nah, there are a lot of people that love traditional amps here too, _especially_ high end boutique shops like that guy, Rhodes, etc.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 5, 2015)

asher said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous bass. Really awesome setup there too!
> 
> Nah, there are a lot of people that love traditional amps here too, _especially_ high end boutique shops like that guy, Rhodes, etc.



And the Diezels and Engls of the world too. The nice thing about Science heads is that they're priced around where Splawn is. $1600-$2100 rather than obscene $4000+ price tags.


----------



## asher (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm one of those Axe guys (not the clinical tightness though, but the all-in-oneness), but one of those amps sounds super fvcking cool.


----------



## Cloudy (Jun 5, 2015)

When the NG2 first came out I wasn't crazy about the red, gotta say though. its definitely growing on me.

Thats a fire bass you've got there man


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful bass, ridiculously rad rig! 

And digital, analog, it's all love and guitar


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 5, 2015)

Cloudy said:


> When the NG2 first came out I wasn't crazy about the red, gotta say though. its definitely growing on me.
> 
> Thats a fire bass you've got there man



I just definitely didn't want the yellow, blue, green, or matte black. Im pretty stoked on the red.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 5, 2015)

asher said:


> I'm one of those Axe guys (not the clinical tightness though, but the all-in-oneness), but one of those amps sounds super fvcking cool.



I would be totally into the all-in-one quality. It would be nice to have one to play around with and be able to try anything whenever I wanted. Direct recording is tough to beat too. As much as I love setting up mics on speakers, just plugging directly into my interface is quick and easy.


----------



## asher (Jun 5, 2015)

For sure. I'm also in a rock & cover band, so having so many options and effects right there is key.


----------



## ovlott (Jun 11, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> can't wait to try the NG and the Combustion next month when they come into L&M
> 
> tried the Afterburner and effing loved it, especially good coming from a guy who is mainly a guitar player, these basses almost play like longer scale guitars than basses, but sound so deep and rich and clear
> 
> if i like the combustion or nolly i might go with one of those, but for now the AB1 reigns supreme on my big WANT list, after the B7K that is



Dingwalls are coming to L&M?


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 11, 2015)

ovlott said:


> Dingwalls are coming to L&M?



In General no, L&M's Markham location is the only ontario dealer, and the only L&M location that ever has them, if and when they do have them

they had an Afterburner II there last summer, and are getting in an NG, couple Combustion's, and around September another Afterburner


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not one, but two moogerfoogers?! Daaamn what an awesome rig!


----------



## Insomnia (Jun 19, 2015)

The mid-range better be throaty.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Jun 20, 2015)

Throaty AND honky. Honky is important too.


----------



## ovlott (Jun 21, 2015)

Sepultorture said:


> In General no, L&M's Markham location is the only ontario dealer, and the only L&M location that ever has them, if and when they do have them
> 
> they had an Afterburner II there last summer, and are getting in an NG, couple Combustion's, and around September another Afterburner



Thats pretty awesome, I'll have to take a trek up to that part of the city. Always wanted to try a Dingwall out for myself. Good to know theres somewhere to order from in Toronto.


----------



## elkinz (Jun 23, 2015)

Holy mother of god is that actually the size of the cali 76? Its MASSIVE! Im a little in shock. 

Also I am infinitely jealous of your beautiful rig and bass! Hope its killer


----------



## russmuller (Jun 25, 2015)

elkinz said:


> Holy mother of god is that actually the size of the cali 76? Its MASSIVE! Im a little in shock.
> 
> Also I am infinitely jealous of your beautiful rig and bass! Hope its killer



Yeah man, it's ginormous! Wide, deep, and tall.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 29, 2015)

elkinz said:


> Holy mother of god is that actually the size of the cali 76? Its MASSIVE! Im a little in shock.
> 
> Also I am infinitely jealous of your beautiful rig and bass! Hope its killer



Its a ludicrously big pedal. Doesn't help that everything else on the board is tiny.


----------



## Insomnia (Jul 12, 2015)

TheUnvanquished said:


> Throaty AND honky. Honky is important too.



And you can't forget the spank!


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 1, 2015)

I didn't really like the red one, but I keep coming back to this thread. There's just something about the first picture.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 3, 2015)

so i went into the Markham L&M last weekend to try out the combustion and the NG, and well just my luck they were gone in just a week after getting them, and literally just got an ABZ in the day before.

so i did enjoy playing the ABZ but i really wanted to try the NG out bad, see what that darkglass preamp had to offer

well wait again i guess, in the mean time i have affirmed my love for Dingwall, as it was just like last time, thin fast neck, comfortable as hell to the body and arm, didn't even notice the fanned frets just played amazing, and sounded sick as .... in series pickup mode

but the ABZ, being their lowest end of the canadian made bass is still sitting around $2700 stock, so i'm thinkin i'm gunna either go with an NG-2 in black, or get a customized combustion


----------



## Michael_Ten (Aug 4, 2015)

Dude, every this thread pops up, it only increases my desperate GAS for a Dingwall bass. I hope I can joint the club soon! HNBD!


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 5, 2015)

combustions average $1200 on bass central


----------

